# Beavertail Final Attack Boat and Duck Decoys



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I have the following items for sale:

New, never used Beavertail Final Attack Boat - $425
New, never used Wonderduck Cyclone Drake Mallard - $75
New, never used Super Lucky Duck Motion Decoy Drake Mallard - $75
New, never used FA Mallard Decoys 1 dozen Texas rigged - $50
New, never used Avery GHG Puddler Pack (2 Pintails, 2 Widgeons, 2 greenwing teal) $35

I am located in North Ogden and could either ship the decoys or meet somewhere in Northern Utah (Salt Lake - Logan).

I cannot get the pictures to post on here properly, so please either click on the link below or PM me and I can either text/email pictures to you.

Final Attack Boat http://www.explorebeavertail.com/finalattack.html

Wonderduck http://www.wonderduck.com/Products.aspx?CategoryID=51&ProductID=233

Super Lucky Duck http://www.luckyduck.com/Super-Lucky-Duck-Combo-Drake-Endorsed-by-Duck-Commander_p_85.html


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wonderduck sold.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 29, 2016)

*CPA jeff*

Do u still have your final attack?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Aaron said:


> Do u still have your final attack?


Yes, I still have it and it's still for sale. I replied to your PM.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 29, 2016)

Ok I got your number I will message you tommorow...I could pick up sometime this week or weekend


----------

